# congratulations KATHY BALL ST. CHARLES MO.



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

JOB WELL DONE KATHY, CONGRATULATIONS ON YOU AWARD FROM ST. LOUIS BOWHUNTERS FOR RUNNING THE J.O.A.D PROGRAM. THIS WOMAN HAS SHOWED MANY KIDS, THE RIGHT WAY TO SHOOT, AND ALWAYS SHOWED GREAT SPORTSMAN SHIP...


----------



## tpcowfish (Aug 11, 2008)

Hats off to her for her reward, and her time, Congrats


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

I don't know her.
In fact, I've never even heard of her, but if she's teaching kids and doing a good job of it... she has my respect... award or no award.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

da white shoe said:


> I don't know her.
> In fact, I've never even heard of her, but if she's teaching kids and doing a good job of it... she has my respect... award or no award.


Ditto


----------

